# افضل ملف pdf على الاطلاق لتصميم الاساسات العميقه



## م\احمد الشرباصى (17 أغسطس 2009)

*افضل ملف pdf على الاطلاق لتصميم وإنشاء الاساسات العميقه*

السلام عليكم اخوانى

انا جايبلكم ملف pdf نزلته من فتره الحقيقيه فعلا من اروع الملفات اللى لقيتها فى تصميم الاساسات العميقه .. مع العلم ان لقيت فيه نفس المنهج اللى درسته الجامعه بالظبط فى التصميم وزياده اكتر بكتير طبعا .. ودى بتبقى حاجه نادره فى ملفات ال pdf 
هوه كتاب من 376 صفحه بس تقريبا مغطى اهم المواضيع كلها

النسخه انجليزيه للأسف .. بس لازم تنحتوا فى الصخر وتصبروا وصدقونى اللغه سهله ومفهومه
يارب يعجبكم ... وتكون الردود تفتح النفس لانه اول موضوع ليا
يارب تستفيدوا بيه وما يترماش مع اخواته

http://www.4shared.com/document/AzOE0-oN/Foundation_Design__Constructio.htm


----------



## loay ks (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## the poor to god (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## basem.malek (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك حاليا الملف انزل بيه وبعد مااعرف محتوياته بالضبط ولو الكتاب باين من عنوانة


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل علي ردكم المقنع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا.........................................................................


----------



## شهاب الدين (17 أغسطس 2009)

الملف مفيد حقاً

شكرا جزيلاً

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

بالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أغسطس 2009)

زميلنا العزيز
الكتاب من العيار الثقيل،دسم جدا
تسلم عيونك اللي وجدته


----------



## hassan khalefa (17 أغسطس 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك........


----------



## مسلم (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم الايادي والف شكر


----------



## qazz1977 (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## التوأم (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (17 أغسطس 2009)

والله انا مش عارف ارد عليكم اقولكم ايه بس انا عيونى ليكم وان شاء الله هيكون فيه جديد 
شكرا لكل اللى رد وشارك فى الموضوع 
نورتوا موضوعى والله
ربنا يوفقنا على افاده الناس ونشر العلم
آمين


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (18 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز أحمد الشرباصي
أرجو ان تحمل الملف إلى المنتدى كي تعم الفائدة لآن الرابط لا يعمل 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ,,,,, وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (18 أغسطس 2009)

م/محمد يحيى حطروم قال:


> أرجو ان تحمل الملف إلى المنتدى كي تعم الفائدة لآن الرابط لا يعمل
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ,,,,, وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم



اشكرك اخى العزيز ... هذا الرابط يعمل بالفعل وجربته بعد ردك للتأكد
عموما اشرح لى كيف احمل الملف إلى المنتدى مع العلم ان مساحته تقريبا 3.5 ميحا 
ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 أغسطس 2009)

م/محمد يحيى حطروم قال:


> الأخ العزيز أحمد الشرباصي
> أرجو ان تحمل الملف إلى المنتدى كي تعم الفائدة لآن الرابط لا يعمل
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ,,,,, وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


 


م\احمد الشرباصى قال:


> اشكرك اخى العزيز ... هذا الرابط يعمل بالفعل وجربته بعد ردك للتأكد
> عموما اشرح لى كيف احمل الملف إلى المنتدى مع العلم ان مساحته تقريبا 3.5 ميحا
> ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم وضع الملف بالمرفقات​


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا سنا الاسلام على المساعده الفعاله وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## warmsea (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر خاص*

مشكوووووووووووور علي البرنامج الرائع الذي اردت به الفائدة للجميع 
ومزيد من الابداع تحياتي


----------



## nobel40 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ممتاز*

ممتاز فعلا
وواضح ومرتب

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (18 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## محمد 977 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## صلاح المهندس (18 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا جماعه على مساندتكم ليه 
على فكره الكتاب كنت منزله من موقع pdfsearchengine.com
بس مش عارف ليه الموقع وقف وماعادش موجود لكن ان شاء الله هكون متابع لاى حاجه ممتازه وهجيبهالكم
فى رعايه الله


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (18 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مليوووووووووووون شكر لكم جميعاً
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ,,,جميعاً


----------



## waelwa (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأنجبت عشرا


----------



## فاجومى (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sabdou (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك لوضعك هذا الكتاب عسي الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس؟؟؟2007 (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## samerkad (26 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المشاركة


----------



## RESEARCHER (26 أغسطس 2009)

. شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## البرعصيي (26 أغسطس 2009)

thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much,


----------



## abdullah1341 (27 أغسطس 2009)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ....... شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## موسي الكردي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا
:15:


----------



## ibrahim ahmed abd (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المشاركة


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أغسطس 2009)

اخي حاولت احمل الملف لكن لم استطع التحميل ارجوا التأكد والرد على 
وعلى العموم جزاك الله الف خير على جهدك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الحزمي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المشاركه ومزيد من المشاركات


----------



## alfatih91 (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## سهيل البابلي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم والله يحفظك ويوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## النجاري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك على اول واجمل مشاركه والموضوع على قدر عالي من الاهميه
احييك على المشاركة الرائعة وان شاء الله ما تكون الاخيره


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا اخي


----------



## قمرالهندسه (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد من الكتب القيمه وهذا ليس بغريب على ابن دجله والفرات


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> اخي حاولت احمل الملف لكن لم استطع التحميل ارجوا التأكد والرد على
> وعلى العموم جزاك الله الف خير على جهدك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



اخى الغالى الرابط شغال كويس جدا على العموم انا وضعت فى المرفقات شرح التنزيل من الموقع بالصور اتمنى انك تقدر تحمله وتستفيد بيه 
اشكرك واشكر كل الاعضاء الغاليين عندى هنا اللى ردوا عليا وساندونى
وترقبوا منى كتاب لشرح الاحمال الديناميكيه بجميع مصطلحاتها مع مفاجأتين

1:- الكتاب عربى ولمهندس استشارى اسمه عماد خورشيد من دار دمشق
2:- شرح التحليل الديناميكى كاملا باستخدام Sap 2000 بالتفصيل

كل هذا فى كتاب واحد والحقيقه كتاب فوق الرائع وقليل جدا عليكم


----------



## welly76 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم ورمضان كريم


----------



## moody55066 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (6 سبتمبر 2009)

haga gamila ya omda .....


----------



## ام اسامة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك الى مافيه الخير والصلاح.


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف أخي برضه الرابط لم يعمل عندي برضه ماأدري ويش المشكله هل من الممكن تنزل الملف على المنتدى مباشره


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز ..ورمضان كريم .المزيد من العطاء..


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> للأسف أخي برضه الرابط لم يعمل عندي برضه ماأدري ويش المشكله هل من الممكن تنزل الملف على المنتدى مباشره



أخى العزيز....

ادخل على الصفحه الثانيه من الموضوع ستجد آخر مشاركه ( لسنا الاسلام)
ستجدها وضعت الملف فى المرفقات ومقسم لجزئين حملهم وضعهم فى فولدر واحد ثم فك الضغط

اتمنى انى اكون ساعدتك ..... وياريت يكون فى تواصل

فى رعايه الله


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## فاجومى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ayman fathe diab (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير
تسلم مهندس


----------



## amrcivil (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااا*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وليكن هدفنا:
"سباق رمضان انعقد والجنه تزينت لمن أجتهد فشمر , وقل لن يسبقني الي الله أحد"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر



 

 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 
















​


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر الك ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## adz0086 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً,وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب ومرحبا بك وباول مشاركاتك


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

حياك اخوية العزيز ابو شهاب(احمد)


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

www.4shared.com/file/132283687/e7b384a4/Fondations_Profondes_Francki_France.html


----------



## nana200342000 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البنا الجديد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
على المجهود الرهيب


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المشاركه الرائعه والتفاعل الاروع 
الحمد لله ان اول موضوع كان عليه اقبال كبير بفضل الله
اما الموضوع الثانى مش عارف ليه ماعليهوش اقبال زى ده مع انه مهم جدا
بيشرح فيه الاحمال الديناميكيه فى الساب بالتفصيل زى Response Spectrum & Time History
والحقيقه مالقيتش شرح وافى للحاجات دى باللغه العربيه فكان الموضوع فرصه حلوه للمهتم
بس جايز ان المجال ده قليل اللى بيمارسه ومهتم بيه علشان كده مفيش اقبال كبير عليه 

المهم انكم شرفتونى ويارب يكون فى تواصل دايما وما تنسونيش


----------



## abu Habib (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك......


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## العراق نيو (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ياااااورد مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## amrcivil (23 أكتوبر 2009)

* مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaankuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الرائع
جارى المطالعه وانشاء الله هيكون مفيد لكل الزملاء


----------



## iaia2100 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اخى وجزالك الله خير


----------



## من الامارات (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي على مجهودك الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م شرحبيل (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. لكن الملف لم يعد موجود .. أرجو إعادة رفعه من جديد

وياريت لو عندك أي كاتب في الأساسات العميقة باللغة العربية


----------



## كمال55 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engabogabr (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzeh_hallak (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء يمكن احد يرفعه مرة ثانية لان الارتباط غير صالح 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

please note the file is no loger working, please reupload the file thanks


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## ليث الانباري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخي .... ولكن ارجو التأكد من صلاحية رابط التحميل


----------



## reda fouda (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م الجراني (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ارتباط الملف غير صالح.


----------



## رونقه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لك اعمق انواع الشكر


----------



## رونقه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شوقتنا لكن الرابط غير صالح


----------



## hosniecg (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء احد يرفعه مرة ثانية لان الارتباط غير صالح 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (21 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يا طيب


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو رفع الكتاب رة اخرى حيث ان اللنك غير شغال وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ولكن ارجو رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لان الرابط تالف


----------



## anass81 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

امين جولس قال:


> please note the file is no loger working, please reupload the file thanks


 


hamzeh_hallak قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الرجاء يمكن احد يرفعه مرة ثانية لان الارتباط غير صالح
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 


reda fouda قال:


> مشكووور لكن الرابط لا يعمل


 


م الجراني قال:


> ارتباط الملف غير صالح.


 


رونقه قال:


> شوقتنا لكن الرابط غير صالح


 



hosniecg قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> 
> *الرجاء احد يرفعه مرة ثانية لان الارتباط غير صالح *
> 
> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​


 


امين جولس قال:


> ارجو رفع الكتاب رة اخرى حيث ان اللنك غير شغال وشكرا


 


eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ولكن ارجو رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لان الرابط تالف


 
السلام عليكم

قمت بتعديل الرابط في المشاركة الأولى (عسى أن يكون هذا هو نفس الكتاب المقصود)


----------



## amrcivil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا*


----------



## hawkar1 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed bak (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## galal980 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## م-خالد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hussein74 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليكم رابط بديل
http://www.cedd.gov.hk/eng/publications/geo/doc/ep1_2006.pdf​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملف


----------



## odwan (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الجنة


----------



## majdiotoom (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## mido_132 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Jamal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## القمر الهندسي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا لك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## parasismic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحسني الثاني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mom77 (26 أبريل 2011)

شكررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## civil.eng.Basheer (27 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا با شمهندس انا مشروعي foundation وفعلا كنت محتاج كتاب زي ده


----------



## كمال المجاهد (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## karimco (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## amr awad (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## zeleka (10 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## karimco (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الكتاب مفيد وملخص جدا


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكر خاص*

بعد طول غياب نتيجة الانشغال فى امور الحياه تذكرت هذا الموضوع الذى وضعتة منذ عامين كنت اتوقع نفس عدد المشاركات ونفس عدد التحميل 
لكن ما رايته اصابنى للذهول وبرهن لى كيف يمكن للعلم ان يجلب للمرء ثوابا لا يعد ولا يحصى حتى ولو بقليل من الجهد.

هذه المشاركه فقط لاشكركم فيها ولادعو لكم فيها خاصة المشرف المتميز الذى اعاد رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لتستمر الافاده لكل من يحتاجه.

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما بعد علم ونفع الله بكم الاسلام والمسلمين.
​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

م\احمد الشرباصى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى
> 
> انا جايبلكم ملف pdf نزلته من فتره الحقيقيه فعلا من اروع الملفات اللى لقيتها فى تصميم الاساسات العميقه .. مع العلم ان لقيت فيه نفس المنهج اللى درسته الجامعه بالظبط فى التصميم وزياده اكتر بكتير طبعا .. ودى بتبقى حاجه نادره فى ملفات ال pdf
> هوه كتاب من 376 صفحه بس تقريبا مغطى اهم المواضيع كلها
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك..

تحياتي...


----------



## karimco (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your effort...


----------



## hamadahfz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## abu Habib (4 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 thanks


----------



## المهندسة هبه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودشمس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## م.ريحان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخ م\احمد وانشاء الله ماتحرمنا من مشاركاتك المفيدة


----------



## amr awad (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طارق مصطف (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششكور


----------



## oc1045 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الجيار 2020 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## محمدعاطف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح جورجى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## المهندس النحيف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا مهندسنا


----------



## zmry1965 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيتوفان (28 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## ArSam (28 يناير 2012)

الشكر موصول لكل من شارك في الرفع


----------



## Abu Laith (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررر


----------



## الغريب2007 (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## sendbad2011 (28 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bboumediene (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ورودبيضاء (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي ..


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (22 مايو 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## amr (22 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## El_Gabalawy (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (22 مايو 2012)

*مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## pato_houssam (22 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخي.


----------



## Abu Laith (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdmaw (24 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ashraff (24 مايو 2012)

THankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## al-emad (11 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nashwan ayman (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: افضل ملف pdf على الاطلاق لتصميم وإنشاء الاساسات العميقه*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## akram74 (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا علي المشاركه​


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## engineer radwa (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك :75:


----------



## ibrahim2009 (18 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

